# Original BD gear fake or not???



## gsxrguy (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a domestic source that consistently has BD gear but I dunno if its fake. Ive used it before gotten gains but the current BD ive seen at certain online shops looks nothing like this guys stuff. Its just like the old gear red shiny labels green stoppers that have the little bd emblem on them batch numbers etc. He has started getting various compounds in 25ml bottles now as well. He offered me 200mg prop BD and Ive never seen 200mg prop in ANY brand. Any thoughts?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2011)

British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Counterfeited British Dragon products

info


----------



## gsxrguy (Feb 1, 2011)

excellent thanx^^^^


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 1, 2011)

Alot of knockoffs off the orignal because of the popularity there not all fakes


----------



## brundel (Feb 1, 2011)

If they look like the old british dragon they are counterfeit. 100%
Doesnt mean they have no hormone in them but look at it this way.....

If they are not smart enough to counterfeit a product currently in circulation instead of one whos manufacturer has been out of business for years what else are they not smart enough for??

Proper filtering?
Knowing what hormone they are using?
Knowing the product does not in fact contain heavy metals?
Washing their hands after taking a crap before they put the stoppers and crimp the caps on the vial?

Im not willing to take the chance.

WP has real BD products just buy those instead of counterfeits.....

Problem solved.


----------



## ROID (Feb 1, 2011)

will prop hold at 200mg/ml ?

bet that hurts. I wouldn't touch it


----------



## brundel (Feb 1, 2011)

ROID said:


> will prop hold at 200mg/ml ?
> 
> bet that hurts. I wouldn't touch it



You could MAYBE get it to hold with EO and guiacol....
But man its gonna suck to shoot it, even with guiacols anesthetic properties.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 1, 2011)

Good chance its fake.

-T


----------



## GMO (Feb 1, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> I have a domestic source that consistently has BD gear but I dunno if its fake. Ive used it before gotten gains but the current BD ive seen at certain online shops looks nothing like this guys stuff. Its just like the old gear red shiny labels green stoppers that have the little bd emblem on them batch numbers etc. He has started getting various compounds in 25ml bottles now as well. He offered me 200mg prop BD and Ive never seen 200mg prop in ANY brand. Any thoughts?



There is a source I know of in China that is selling BD gear, and a couple of domestic suppliers around me use them.  They started manufacturing BD and Quality Vet when they went out of business.  Not sure if this is the same as what your dude has, but this stuff was g2g.  

I know of certain UGL's that make a 200mg Test Prop with  75% EO and 25% BB.  It is supposedly pain-free, but I have never tried it.

Here, I found this photo of 200mg Test Prop by BD. (Sorry it's a little blurry)


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 1, 2011)

ive done all that bd knockoff and its weak. its fair at best and none of it is painful, however the QV knockoff parabolin is fucking great. IP is producing this stuff


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is good and 100% real British Dragon.


----------



## brundel (Feb 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> There is a source I know of in China that is selling BD gear, and a couple of domestic suppliers around me use them.  They started manufacturing BD and Quality Vet when they went out of business.  Not sure if this is the same as what your dude has, but this stuff was g2g.
> 
> I know of certain UGL's that make a 200mg Test Prop with  75% EO and 25% BB.  It is supposedly pain-free, but I have never tried it.
> 
> Here, I found this photo of 200mg Test Prop by BD. (Sorry it's a little blurry)



I have used old BD prop.
It wasnt 200mg.

Those labels look pretty bad. Like a 5 year old printed them from his inkjet printer using labels from staples.....

Just saying..

I have seen a bunch of this stuff around and while some of it has hormone in it who knows what else is in it. Sucks so much stuff is counterfeit these days.


----------



## GMO (Feb 1, 2011)

brundel said:


> I have used old BD prop.
> It wasnt 200mg.
> 
> Those labels look pretty bad. Like a 5 year old printed them from his inkjet printer using labels from staples.....
> ...



Yeah, I hear ya.  UGL's have always scared the s**t out of me.  I've gotten vials with labels that had typos.  Made me wonder how much attention to detail is actually going into the gear itself.

And @ Big...yes it is IP.  Their cyp is decent also.  I would definitely choose one of our board sponsors over this gear however.


----------



## Vlad5 (Feb 1, 2011)

All the new BD gear i've seen is blue.  I've never used the "new" BD but i hear mostly good reviews. I'm looking to try it.


----------



## gsxrguy (Feb 2, 2011)

GMO said:


> There is a source I know of in China that is selling BD gear, and a couple of domestic suppliers around me use them. They started manufacturing BD and Quality Vet when they went out of business. Not sure if this is the same as what your dude has, but this stuff was g2g.
> 
> I know of certain UGL's that make a 200mg Test Prop with 75% EO and 25% BB. It is supposedly pain-free, but I have never tried it.
> 
> Here, I found this photo of 200mg Test Prop by BD. (Sorry it's a little blurry)


YEA!!! You nailed it I know for a fact theyre getting it from china and theyre also carrying the QV stuff. The BD he has is what I cut my teeth on and like i said got gains off of it but nothing that blew my mind. Im hoping the AP sust 250 thats on its way does tho!


----------



## bear233 (Feb 5, 2011)

I recently used the test 400 , man I got to say I was gaining weight running with EQ, Bd and the t400 blend none of it hurt or nothing. I gained weight fast but wasnt getting a hell of alot stronger. Switched to some EQ and Test E from hgh Labs and big difference, im talking night and day gained like a MF. The source since added The BD test prop says its verified and their service is second to none, so I rolled with it and bought the backup HGH labs and Ill Say 24 hours later I feel the libido surge. Whether its 200mg or 100mg its real. Personally I am sticking with Ram or Hgh proof positive.


----------



## bear233 (Feb 5, 2011)

What do you guys think of the yellow flip top, Growth??


----------



## drivehard18 (Jul 29, 2011)

theBIGness said:


> ive done all that bd knockoff and its weak. its fair at best and none of it is painful, however the QV knockoff parabolin is fucking great. IP is producing this stuff


 

Have you used the BD Testabol 250mg 25ml from IP ???  I just got a bottle and its aviously counterfit but is it safe???  I dont want to get fucked up from trying to better my body. You know?


----------



## BigBird (Jul 29, 2011)

3 months ago I ran a 25ml vial of "BD" Tren Hex with the old school BD label but with 2010 manufacturing date.  The vial/colors, etc were similar in appearance to GMO's above pic.  Obviously it couldn't have been authentic BD as that label went obsolete around 2006 but it was definately Tren I can say 100%.  It was sterile and worked amazing.  I got it from a Pro BB friend who lives out of state.  He ran it and said he was impressed.  He's an old school bro from way back so I trusted him and it worked out.  Doesn't mean other BD products are gtg but I happen to get my hands on counterfeit BD product that contained what its label indicated.  This only proves that there is counterfeit gear that is legit; however, it's a personal choice as to whether you want to take a chance.  I took a chance and it worked out well for me but another "BD" vial could bite me in the ass.  You never know.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

I remember trying some BD andropen 275, and it was pretty good stuff. But it was in an older BD vial.


----------



## fit4life (Nov 12, 2011)

what do you bros think of the bd gear sold by the sponsers on this board.  products underdosed, or gtg?


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't comment on all sponsors, but the stuff from WP is g2g


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 12, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Can't comment on all sponsors, but the stuff from WP is g2g



Ben


----------



## ZECH (Nov 13, 2011)

The BD stuff WP sells is 100% legit. I can vouch


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 13, 2011)

and you can do also contrafight track on BD site for all my prods you will receive from me!

British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home


----------



## bb75 (Nov 13, 2011)

Samson.....bd legit


----------



## flogzero (Nov 13, 2011)

Samson definitely legit.  Surprisingly to those who were wondering the prop 200 doesn't hurt at all...


----------



## jr214 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wp only  has top notch prods.u cant  go wrong. Try & see u will been happy,& gear is dosed  properly, labeled correctly.its gtg.


----------



## fit4life (Nov 13, 2011)

i know about WP i know about Samson but what about IPGEAR? BD tabs from him gtg or what? Thought IP was located in China mainly and this sponser is talking about producing the counterfeit BD in some lab in Canada "northern labs" i never heard of and unfortunately i ordered, IPGEAR is what got me. remember bac in the day his shit was the bomb. sponser should have called his little forum "northern labs" I feel got decieved so now there is another lab producing BD.........


----------



## fit4life (Nov 13, 2011)

bro just posted the IPGEAR dude is mia hes been waiting on domestic pack 3wks and wont respond to his emails.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 14, 2011)

guys,one more time..see how real BD look and see how olf BD look that now is only fake -copy!

British Dragon Pharmaceuticals - Home


----------



## lsutops (Nov 14, 2011)

testfreak said:


> bro just posted the IPGEAR dude is mia hes been waiting on domestic pack 3wks and wont respond to his emails.



that guy has only 1 post, and I got my pack last week, so something's fishy about that dud waiting 3 weeks. calm down.

Also, if you don't trust the source, don't buy or use it. It was pretty obvious it wasn't real BD since the read BD only uses 10ml vials. You could've researched a bit beforehand. IP's BD is the one from China, and WorldPharma's BD is the legit one that costs 2x as much. So you take the risk of getting bad/underdosed stuff when you go with knockoffs and UGL's. You risk getting blacklisted if you order from overseas. You risk domestic suppliers shutting down and you not getting your stuff if you order domestic. Pick your risk.


----------

